# What's the best lab for DNP nowadays?



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

HI all,

Summer is on its way and I'm wondering what the best lab was for DNP nowadays? Used to swear by Yellow Magic from D-Hacks but that's not around anymore sadly. Anyone have any recommendations for decent labs?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

TM getting mentioned a lot on here and well dosed. See the logs

Yellow Magic still around, just checked, well .... the name is being used, if D-Hacks or not I have no clue!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Currently using TM.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Currently using TM with decent results. Interested in finding out about yellow magic though. Bugger went dark when i placed my order!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Alex6534 said:


> Currently using TM with decent results. Interested in finding out about yellow magic though. Bugger went dark when i placed my order!


 That's like 2 years old mate. Original yellow magic from hacks. So if u see yellow magic up for sale now it's not original stuff.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Currently using TM.


 How's the dnp cycle coming along mate?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> How's the dnp cycle coming along mate?


 Quoted from another post:

5 days in, 3rd day upped to 500mg (1st tab 8am, 2nd tab 8pm).

On day one, felt the first tab within about an hour, I have to say that 500mg is a whole different ball game.

2nd day (2nd tab) took it early morning and by lunchtime not much heat at all, Decided to have a bath, heat came on within 30 mins.

Currently 9.5 lb down (just to give you an idea how efficient DNP is, last year on my natural cut it took 6 weeks to loose 9.5lbs (done same on DNP in a week).

The best way I can describe the heat is, when you have the heating on in the house and you have just got out of a hot bath or shower, you dry yourself but are still sweating or just too warm, that's what it feels like.

Some things I have personally noticed for you guys who haven't tried it yet (250mg).

At both 250 and 500mg I have no lethargy at all, can function perfectly fine and go about my daily no problems. (I know this is due to the 50mcg T3 daily, I wouldn't run it without).

The sweating - unless you're training or doing cardio it's not dripping off you like your doing a marathon, again can manage everyday tasks, would even be able to wear a shirt without fear of sweat patches.

Cravings - none for me at all, I am eating around 1200 - 1500 calories (with some carbs).

Daily diet:

Breaky 2 fried eggs (no oil) + PHD Diet whey shake (half way through I take the DNP).

30-50g Almonds

10:30am PHD Diet whey

12:00 100g Turkey + 150g Broccoli

13:30 1 x Apple

14:30 PHD Diet whey

17:00 Whatever is for tea, over the past 3 days I've had a Chicken omelette (take away), Wife's sausage and liver casserole and yesterday went out with family and had a curry and 1 x chappati.

4 - 6 litres of fluid a day.

Cardio every day 30 minutes incline walking treadmill (easy on 250mg on 500 I have to slow the speed and incline but still do 30 mins).

Personally the 3 things I would say are essential are:

T3, A fan for the bedroom (luckily we have a ceiling fan) and Melatonin to help sleep!

Don't forget that if you do take an evening dose you still need to be taking your fluids in when in bed, take a 2ltr bottle up and keep filling your glass, I put 2 x VIT C and 2 x Electrolyte tabs in and drink it through the night.

I have also noticed that no matter how much you drink you will not get your pee to go clear like it usually does.

If you're unsure about taking it just give it a go, you will know within 1 day if it's for you and if you can handle the heat.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Quoted from another post:
> 
> 5 days in, 3rd day upped to 500mg (1st tab 8am, 2nd tab 8pm).
> 
> ...


 Sounds good! My bro attempted 2x 125mg tabs but heat was way to much for him sure these 125s are more like 200s.

holding any water mate?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Sounds good! My bro attempted 2x 125mg tabs but heat was way to much for him sure these 125s are more like 200s.
> 
> holding any water mate?


 Maybe a tiny amount but it's hard to tell, muscle definition is coming through, no swelling of the extremities etc.

I know that I'm not going to get to where I want to be just on one DNP course (2 stones plus in all) so my plan is re assess 5 days after finishing DNP, then do a couple to 3 weeks of standard calories deficit cutting then jump back on again.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Seems like the guys who actually loose weight while on dnp are the guys who don't hold water! And the guys who don't drop weight while on dnp are the ones who drop water after.

My bro is now 10lbs down. He feels lean! No water. Also taking t3.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey you taking the yohimbine with dnp? Or is that for after the dnp blast?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> Sparkey you taking the yohimbine with dnp? Or is that for after the dnp blast?


 Gonna run Yohimbine HCL right at the end (near my ideal weight).

will finish this lot of DNP, have a few weeks off then jump back on.

Ordered another lot of DNP and Anavar yesterday.

11.5 lbs down now in 8 days, dropped back to 250mg and cardio twice a day, I found that on 500mg and cardio once a day I was loosing the same as 250mg,

250mg is far better with loads less sides, at 250 I can sleep under the duvet and have a good nights sleep, 500 not so much.

Got 17 tabs left of original packet so definitely gonna be over a stone lost.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

@Pscarb

would adding Hgh and maybe clen to the yohimbine fasted! Help boost fat loss a fair bit more? Was told that combo above works extremely well on targeting stubborn fat?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Etoboss said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> would adding Hgh and maybe clen to the yohimbine fasted! Help boost fat loss a fair bit more? Was told that combo above works extremely well on targeting stubborn fat?


 HGH and Clen would boost fat loss but it does seem like you're just throwing everything at fat loss at the same time!

If you do this how will you know what works and what doesn't?

Currently 13lbs down in 10 days on DNP & T3 alone, Just added Yohimbine this morning at 5mg dose to see if I'm ok with it.

In the end it's all down to the work you put in, everyday in the last 10 days I have done at least 1 x 40min cardio session.

Yesterday I did 2 x 40mins liss cardio and again this morning another 40min fasted liss.

Also personally for me I don't get on with Clen well, makes me feel shocking.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers for the replies lads. Good luck with the dnp cycle @sparkey. Seems to be going well already


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

If you look like your avatar, you've got no business touching DNP.

...fu**ing reckless moron.

/thread.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Who pi55ed on your cornflakes?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Goosh said:


> Cheers for the replies lads. Good luck with the dnp cycle @sparkey. Seems to be going well already


 A stone down today in 11 days.


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Who pi55ed on your cornflakes?


 Goosh did.


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm abrasive but I speak the truth. No lame PC bullshit here. "Muuh feelings"

Sorry, brahs, OP has no business touching DNP. He should probably try a regular caloric deficit first. Maybe weight training more consistently than for one week.

Y'know?


----------



## salted-bastrd (Mar 16, 2017)

Irony is that the idiot in question has already *used* dnp, and looks like he does in avatar.

God.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Using TM at the moment.



salted-bastrd said:


> If you look like your avatar, you've got no business touching DNP.
> 
> ...fu**ing reckless moron.
> 
> /thread.


 Why not?

Currently using TM. Its not bad. The best I have used of late is black magic but sadly it didnt stay around for long. Yellow magic and BRL are decent also. Sadly just not as available and cheap as it used to be!


----------



## RRSUK (Apr 9, 2017)

salted-bastrd said:


> I'm abrasive but I speak the truth. No lame PC bullshit here. "Muuh feelings"
> 
> Sorry, brahs, OP has no business touching DNP. He should probably try a regular caloric deficit first. Maybe weight training more consistently than for one week.
> 
> Y'know?


 Let's see a pic of you then means your such a big brave man!

Because you sound like an uneducated keyboard warrior to me.

With little knowledge but likes to think he knows it all, dangerous combination!

Why don't you come back when you've grown up a bit "y'know brah".


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Etoboss said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> would adding Hgh and maybe clen to the yohimbine fasted! Help boost fat loss a fair bit more? Was told that combo above works extremely well on targeting stubborn fat?


 agree with what @Sparkey has said of course you will burn more fat as such because you are adding another 2 compounds that oxidise fat in one way or another, this is like when people say you have to use Thyroid meds with GH and they prove this by saying the results in fatloss are better than GH alone......of course they would be your adding a product that increases fat burning????

if you do not know what each individual product gives then using them combined is not a good idea in my opinion......plus the body does have a cut off point where it will not oxidise more and more fat which is worth knowing before you throw the kitchen sink at things.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

salted-bastrd said:


> If you look like your avatar, you've got no business touching DNP.
> 
> ...fu**ing reckless moron.
> 
> /thread.


 hey i am all for speaking the truth and being blunt but if you cannot do that without insulting other members then don't do it at all.....

Plus got to agree with whats been said don't critisice other members pictures if you are not willing to put your own up in your avator


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

salted-bastrd said:


> If you look like your avatar, you've got no business touching DNP.
> 
> ...fu**ing reckless moron.
> 
> /thread.


 Thanks for the concern but I think you'll fimd you're basing it on a massive assumption of several things you know f**k all about. That avatar pic is a few years old (I've not posted here in quite a while) and you don't know my situation or why I am actually asking.

And yes, I have done DNP before, with some success. But that is none of your concern either.


----------

